
The Siberian Blast (or the Tunguska event) Visualized in a Supercomputer - nickb
http://ngm.nationalgeographic.com/2008/08/earth-scars/blast-interactive
======
Bjoern
Interesting simulation ! After skimming through the Credits I think this
Physicist calculated the data needed for it.

\- Mark Boslough, Sandia Nat. Lab. \- Similar animation this time focusing on
the meteriorite <http://jp.youtube.com/watch?v=e4HCTcQ-IWA> \- Some papers: o
<http://est.sandia.gov/publications/computational.html>

